# Passed my paramedic exam!!!



## paccookie (May 21, 2009)

Tested yesterday and got my results this morning.  The test shut off at 80 questions.  I passed practicals on Monday and graduated (summa cum laude - hell yeah!  lol) on May 7th.  Tomorrow I will drop my application for a state license in the mail.  I can't tell you how difficult this past year has been.  I'm so glad it's over!  :beerchug:


----------



## bstone (May 21, 2009)

YAYAYAYAYAYA!!

mazel tov!


----------



## ClarkKent (May 21, 2009)

Con Grats man



paccookie said:


> Tested yesterday and got my results this morning.  The test shut off at 80 questions.  I passed practicals on Monday and graduated (summa cum laude - hell yeah!  lol) on May 7th.  Tomorrow I will drop my application for a state license in the mail.  I can't tell you how difficult this past year has been.  I'm so glad it's over!  :beerchug:


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations; it's Miller Time!  :beerchug:


----------



## HotelCo (May 21, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## nomofica (May 21, 2009)

Awesome, good job!

A round on me! (but not really...)


----------



## fortsmithman (May 21, 2009)

Congrats on passing.


----------



## Chelle (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations Christina!


----------



## karaya (May 21, 2009)

Yes, congratulations!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 21, 2009)

*re*

Alright, congratulations on your new "P".  Welcome to the ranks!


----------



## armywifeemt (May 22, 2009)

Grats. Can't wait til I can say that


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 22, 2009)

Good job slugger!! lol


----------



## lilsiouXz (May 22, 2009)

>>bowing<<

congrats, Chica!!  Hey, and how convenient, it's Margarita Friday!!  whoop, whoop!!


----------



## EMTelite (May 22, 2009)

*Congratz*

Congo Rats Man


----------

